# Sony Cyber-shot 5.0



## Tuppence2 (Jun 8, 2003)

Hello everyone,

Just to say that my new camera is expected to arrive tomorrow (Thursday)

Does anyone have the same one?

Sony Cyber-shot 5.0 - 5 million pixels, 3 x Optical Zoom,
l.2-in LCD,

PS229C - I think that's the model number.

MPEG move VX with audio, voice memo, multi-point auto focus, auto macro, Clip Motion, Multi-Burst, 14 BIT DXP (whatever that is!!),
with accessories: batteries, cables, viewer/driver software and strap.

Bye,
Penny


----------



## Rhettman5.1 (Sep 25, 2002)

I don't have the same Camera, but I use a Cyber-Shot 2.1 that I have been very happy with, I believe Buck has used the same Camera until a recent upgrade, and I think he was quite happy with the results also, keep us posted as to your satisfaction with the Camera as I may be looking to upgrade soon (don't tell my wife  ) and I would like to know what you think of it ...Rhett


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

Great Penny but I think all Sony Cyber-shot camera have DCS and other numbers and or letter after that. You may have a order number.
Still you are going to have a good camera.


----------



## Tuppence2 (Jun 8, 2003)

Hello Rhett and hewee,

 Rhett - I will keep the secret! 

Thanks. I will certainly keep you posted  I will check again hewee for the model and let you know.

Best wishes,
Penny.


----------



## Tuppence2 (Jun 8, 2003)

Hello again, hewee.

Is this what you want:

Sony Cybershot DSC-P92 5.0MP 2592X1944 3X OPT/4X DIG Zoom

I can't find any other model number.

The 5.0 applies to the number of megapixels, there is a model 3.0 as well.

Bye,
Penny 

http://www.digitalfotoclub.com/sc/main_item.asp?id=964587787

http://www.nextag.com/SONY_CYBERSHOT_DSC_P92~57055571z3znz300001zz1z300001zzmainz2-htm


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

Yes Penny that helps. 

I found your camera now because the DSC-P92 is the model you have.

Ok want loooooooooooooooooooooooooooots of great pictures now.


----------



## Tuppence2 (Jun 8, 2003)

I will certainly be very busy. The town is changing such a lot and so fast, I want photos of "before" and "after". Angel wants some shots of good looking English men, so I will have to hunt around for them! 

Will let you know as soon as it arrives - it better come tomorrow as promised!

Bye,
Penny


----------



## angelize56 (Apr 17, 2002)

Yeah! :up: Don't forget my good looking Englishmen!!!


----------



## Tuppence2 (Jun 8, 2003)

Angel - you got my message about the stamps? 

Trouble is, everyones idea of "good looking" is different........hee hee hee


Bye
Penny


----------



## angelize56 (Apr 17, 2002)

Here's a few I think are good looking:

Arnold Schwartzenegger
Mel Gibson
WhinyGuy
Mulder



Ok I'll stop it!


----------



## Tuppence2 (Jun 8, 2003)

I should think so, too   ...Oooh, you are naughty!

What about the one in ER - I can never remeber their names!! ?

Off to bed shortly, up since 5 a.m. and I am dropping off my chair.
See you tomorrow. 

Byee
 
Penny


----------



## angelize56 (Apr 17, 2002)

Where are you dropping your chair off at?   Kidding! Have a nice sleep! Take care. angel

Yes I got the pm about the stamps and naughty Cecil!  Thanks again Penny!


----------



## Tuppence2 (Jun 8, 2003)

No problem Angel. Off now. Just one photo to edit at community webshots. Have uploaded a couple of new photos there.

Bye,
Best wishes,
Have a good evening.
Penny


----------



## Tuppence2 (Jun 8, 2003)

Hello,

Well, the camera has arrived - it's still sitting in it's box at the moment as I am in the middle of lunch. Two cameras were delivered! The one I cancelled has turned up as well. Off to the Post Office later to return that. One to pay for is quite enough!

Bye,
Penny


----------



## overmars (Jun 23, 2003)

oh, i expect the S50 to be an excellent camera. I just got myself a S45 about 2 months ago, it served me during my trip of europe, and it did rather well. however, i must say that the display does not really show what u will get on the computer screen. some of my pics came out a bit dark. so if u are using P mode, make sure the lowest underexposure u get is -2/3. that is already a bit risky. anything less than -2/3 is BLACK.


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

Great get the thing up and rinning asap because we are waiting to see your new pictures.


----------



## Tuppence2 (Jun 8, 2003)

Just finished setting up the camera and loading the drivers, etc.
Took a shot of Ziggy and Schu-ee for practise. When you switch on the camera the lens comes out and the shutter cover opens! Nothing like that with the other one. It's smaller than the Fujicam. I will take it to work tomorrow morning, hewee, and get some pictures on the way home.

Bye for now,
Penny


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

Sounds great Penny, we are all waiting.


----------



## Tuppence2 (Jun 8, 2003)

Hello hewee,

Well, I took some pictures at 5.30 a.m. today, in overcast conditions, using auto mode. I think it would have been better to use the bad light setting, but I am only just getting used to the camera. The images seen very clear. 

The camera is a very handy size. I want to get a bigger memory stick for it though, to be able to take more photographs at one time.
The charger is much faster (8 hours) than the Finepix camera's was (14 hours), and only two rechargeable batteries needed, not four.

I used to get my finger in the way of the lens sometimes with the Finepix, but this has lens that advance and retract, so that's better for me. 

Going on a coach (bus) tour tomorrow to Dunster Castle near Taunton in Somerset, so will certainly be taking photographs then.

Will post some of the ones I took this morning later today.

Bye,
Penny


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

Sounds great but let how many shots you get for the setting you use.
If you are going out then charge the batteries and manybe but some AA also if they use the. I have 4 rechargeable batteries and the camera takes 2. But the memory card is 128 MB and it I use the high setting and flash I would the batteries up before I filled memory card.
Your camera may do better. 
Play around alot before you take your trip so you can upload and see how they all look first.


----------



## Tuppence2 (Jun 8, 2003)

OK, hewee. The memory stick is only 16 mb - will go into town shortly to see if I can get a larger capacity one in the camera shop, if they stock them. I will put the batteries on charge shortly.

Here is a list of the image sizes and the numbers I can get with a 16 memory stick:

5.0 = 6(11)
4.5M (3.2) = 6 (11)
3.1M = 10 (18)
1.2M = 24 (46)
VGA = 97 (243)

How would you get the numebrs in the brackets?

Printing fine images use 5.0M
3.2 prints 4.5M (3.2)
Printing A4 Size 3.1M 
Printing Postcard 1.2M 
Creating Home Page VGA

I have set the camera to 1.2M - what setting would you suggest.

Bye,
Penny


----------



## buck52 (Mar 9, 2001)

Howdy Penny

The larger numbers in the brackets are no doubt for when you have the camera set to standard compression (lower quality) rather than fine.

Me... I take most every picture at the highest setting...jpg... the camera has whether it's the new Fuji or my older Sony cyber-shot... I hate to take a picture and wish I could make nice 11x14 or larger print and only have a 1.2 megapixel standard compression file to work with...along the same lines with a large file size you can crop decent sized piece from it and still have enough resolution to make a nice print...

On the other hand my father takes everything on approx 1.2 pixels regardless of what he's going to do with it...great for emailing but for 8x10 or so prints there not so good but he could care less...If he does want a nice 8x10 of something he just sends me the small file and asks me to work a miracle with it 

buck


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

I would also use the highest setting.
You have a great new camera and are using setting that are really taking picture the same as you older camera. 

EEK you got the nice new camera to take great pictures so don't down grade the settings. 

Your love how much better the picture will look and if you want to zoom in on the picture you saved it will not look as bad either.


----------



## chalky (Oct 8, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Tuppence2:_
> *Hello everyone,
> 
> Just to say that my new camera is expected to arrive tomorrow (Thursday)
> ...


Hello Tuppence  I've got one of those, think it's the same anyway, posted a file with a pic.....DSC-P92 Cyber-Shot.....
still trying to work out how to get a pic on these pages that's already open.....never works for me .....
bought it from PC World last week, it had just come in. I haven't used it yet, no time to read the book or set it up untill after this weekend.

I'm leaving it untill then because it looks so complicated, I doubt if it's as frightening as it looks, just that manuals and technical data frighten the life out of me, I'll just mess about with it to learn how to use it.

Seeing the thread Sony Cyber Shot, pleased me no-end......means I can pick your brains for info....if it's the same camera......

First one, what are those three little stickers, lemon blue and mauve for, I thought they may be for labelling the memory stick 

I'm looking forward to see how your photos turn out, already grateful for the info hewee, buck and overmar posted.


----------



## Tuppence2 (Jun 8, 2003)

<img src=http://forums.techguy.org/attachment.php?s=&postid=945632">

Hello everyone,

Thanks for the advice. I will change the setting to fine, as I now have a 64mg memory stick so will be able to take many more shots at a time.

Chalky, I didn't get any little coloured stickers with mine!

Just got back from my day trip out. Went to Taunton (Somerset) and spent a couple of hours there, then on to Bishops Lydeard, where we caught a steam train on the West Somerset Railway which took us to Minehead (by the seaside). We could see across to Barry in Wales.

Then on to Dunster, a lovely village with a castle that has the most beautiful views out across the land to the sea. I am really pleased with what I can see of the photos on the viewer. The weather was lovely and sunny.

I took 94 photographs!!  I will upload a few to the Image thread and put the rest on community.webshots, where they can be viewed.

Got some nice pictures of Morris Dancers in Dunster and some lovely steam train engines in Minehead.

Really tired from the day out, things to do, and then the photos to put on the p.c.

See you later,
Bye,
Penny


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

Great to hear Penny


----------



## Tuppence2 (Jun 8, 2003)

Re. the Sony Cyber-shot 5.0

I am very pleased with it so far. It's a good size and weight. 

I have tried a macro shot but it wasn't very successful, so perhaps I was doing something wrong. I used auto macro, so it might be better to use a manual setting when taking close-ups. I am not very confident about that, but can practise.

I like the little tune it plays when the lens first operates 

Bye,
Penny


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

Well just play around taking a picture if the same thing over and over and take a couple at each of the setting modes. 
What software came with the camera? 

All I get is a beep when I turn mine on.


----------



## chalky (Oct 8, 2001)

Testing to see if I can master posting an open image......

First attempt at using the new Cyber Shot, image size set to 3.1M

My Baby.......

EDIT.....

didn't work...... how would I get this posted already open....

I've saved it to desktop......

EDIT.......

<img src=http://forums.techguy.org/attachment.php?postid=946793>


----------



## Tuppence2 (Jun 8, 2003)

Hello chalky,

Right click the attachment, ie. the rosie.jpg part.

and "copy link location"

Then chose to edit your post (see right hand top of the TSG window)

and type (only put a space between img and src, nowhere else. I have to put them to make the code show up on the page

< img src = " ......................................................... " >

you right click and paste the link location where the dotted line is.

That should do the trick!

Best of luck,

Bye,
Penny


----------



## Tuppence2 (Jun 8, 2003)

Hello hewee,

I got ImageMixer ver. l.5 for Sony with it which includes the SPVD-010 USB driver 3-078-942-03 (PIXELA Corporation).

Is that the informaton you require?

Just finishing the work on the new lot of pictures! Takes a long time!

How are you?

Bye,
Penny


----------



## chalky (Oct 8, 2001)

Thankyooooo Tuppence  it worked, I think I was putting spaces where they didn't need to go.

Have you sussed that macro setting yet, thought I had, some bees on lavender today....... would have looked good if they hadn't legged it.....winged.....before I got around to taking the photo....


----------



## Tuppence2 (Jun 8, 2003)

Chalky - Hello.

No not yet, have taken a close-up, but so tired after yesterday's trip out (I've put he photos on community.webshots, and had to babysit for the neighbour, that I've not had a chance to look at the results yet!

I suppose all I do is to choose the macro setting and then take a photo in the just the same way as usual, but from a little closer.

I've yet to start trying the zoom functions!

Pleased you have the hang of the posting now.

Bye,
Penny


----------



## Tuppence2 (Jun 8, 2003)

Hello,

I compared some of the shots I took with the Fujicam Finepix 1200, and they are no way near as good as the Sony Cybershot. 

The new camera takes such clear images, I am very impressed.

Bye,
Penny


----------



## chalky (Oct 8, 2001)

Hello Tuppence.. I certainly need lots of practice with this camera. most of the shots I have taken are in .. fine .. and are ok.... I thought I was improving but some I took this evening are really light on the top half of the photos..... I'm going to try the manual settings...so easy to use isn't it, I just need to learn how   worst one I've taken so I can only improve...


----------



## Tuppence2 (Jun 8, 2003)

Hello Chalky - yes, the camera is very easy to use. 

Were you shooting into the light when you took the picture of your tree? There is a setting for snow mode that might take some of the light out of the picture, but I'm not an expert. I am sticking to auto for the time being! There are some pictures of trees in the ones I put on community.webshots, from Minehead Town Gardens. I do notice that the best shots are the ones taken in very good light, reasonable I suppose.

Have you used the zoom yet. Going to try that in the week.

All the ones I took on my day out were on auto at 1.2 setting.

Good luck, post some more later.

Bye for now,
Penny


----------



## Tuppence2 (Jun 8, 2003)

Hello again Chalky,

I found this page on line, have you seen the tutorials for the Cybershot Cameras? Though there is not much for us yet!
Have suggested a tutorial on how to zoom!

http://www.ita.sel.sony.com/support/dvimag/cybershot/

Bye,
Penny


----------



## chalky (Oct 8, 2001)

Life saver Penny, I couldn't even find any info on the Sony members page for this model, it's new I know but thought that some info would be available....

Testing different settings and such at the moment.. .... the cat.. next doors ferrets, tortoise etc...practice may give me some decent photos..

I'm not really into photography as you seem to be, just wanted a decent camera for friends and family shots etc, and e-mail is quicker and cheaper on the ink, although looking at some of your shots when I go into Canterbury later this week I'm taking the camera... the Cathedral and such....see how they turn out... 

Just going back to the cybershot site, see what I can learn....

Bye... Jan


----------



## Tuppence2 (Jun 8, 2003)

Hello Chalky,

I just point the camera and it does the rest! Would love to see photos of Canterbury. Have been to the cathedral when the son of an employer sang in the choir there, but didn't get to see much of the city. 

There must be a board somewhere for Sony camera users - there seems to be a board for everything else under the sun!  Will look around.

I only got my camera for fun, then thought it would be good to have some photos of the town as it is changing so fast, and it went on from there. 

Got caught in a shower out without my coat this morning - the rain was refreshing though, but we need more.

Good luck with the camera and let's see some of the shot.

Bye,
Penny


----------



## buck52 (Mar 9, 2001)

Howdy



> _Originally posted by Tuppence2:_
> *There must be a board somewhere for Sony camera users
> *


http://www.dpreview.com/forums/forum.asp?forum=1009

buck


----------



## Tuppence2 (Jun 8, 2003)

Ah, thank you very much buck, I thought you would know.

Bye,
Penny 

Chalky - Take a look at the site to which buck has point
ed us.
http://www.dpreview.com/forums/forum.asp?forum=1009

I registered and did a search Sony DSC-P92 and got a page with a lot of questions, etc., tried to post the page line, but it wouldn't show. Example, below:

Message subject Posted by Date
Sony Talk Re: new to digital imaging ! i have a Sony DSC-... Denmark 
Sony Talk Re: Sony CyberShot DSC-P92 Denmark 
Sony Talk new to digital imaging ! i have a Sony DSC-P92 papie40 
Sony Talk Re: Sony CyberShot DSC-P92 papie40 
Sony Talk Reviews off Sony CyberShot DSC-P92 Denmark 
Sony Talk Sony CyberShot DSC-P92 Denmark 
Sony Talk Sony DSC-P92 vs Canon S50 HellfireX 
Sony Talk Re: Sony DSC-P9 & Sony DSC-P92 - Difference / C... Tommy F 3/24/2003
Sony Talk Re: Sony DSC-P9 & Sony DSC-P92 - Difference / C... AlienX 3/24/2003
Sony Talk Sony DSC-P9 & Sony DSC-P92 - Difference / Compa... Adam Lasnik 3/24/2003
Sony Talk Re: Difference btw Sony DSC-P10 & DSC-P92 2/24/2003
Sony Talk Difference btw Sony DSC-P10 & DSC-P92 Tommy F 2/24/2003
Sony Talk Re: can the Sony DSC-P92 replace the F707? Kawachi 2/24/2003
Sony Talk Re: can the Sony DSC-P92 replace the F707? xsivone 2/24/2003
Sony Talk can the Sony DSC-P92 replace the F707?

Bye,
Penny


----------



## chalky (Oct 8, 2001)

You wonderful person buck....

Tuppence, what do you think of the software that came with the camera, all that was on my disc was the drivers and image transfer, apparently there should be an image mixer ? as well but if it is on the disc it didn't install....trust my luck to get a faulty disc....I'll pop in to PC world when I go into C/bury and get it changed.....

I've downloaded a trial of MGI PhotoSuite, when I free up some room I'll try it out....found a disc of Serif Photo Plus in the drawer, don't know how long I've had it....never needed to use it before....

One of the pubs we had was in C/bury, lived there for five years....you know how it is when you live somewhere interesting, you always mean to visit certain places but somehow never get around to all of them.....Chaucer Tales have tabloids and such that look really good, I'll visit with the camera....

We had the C/bury Cathedrals youngest Choristers at our local church last week, eldest around ten years old, wonderful performance, every year six of the older ones are replaced...as their voice changes I expect.. they perform all over the world..

Do go on don't I *Sorry* .....

The only problem I am having at the moment is that I am so used to lifting the camera to the eye I am going to have to get used to 'point and shoot'... I have trouble outside seeing the screen, it is so light It's difficult to see what I'm taking a photo of, inside I'm ok...

I'm going to search the pages buck posted the link to..I might learn something....


----------



## Tuppence2 (Jun 8, 2003)

Hello Chalk,

Here is the Sony Talk page

http://www.dpreview.com/forums/

I find the software OK. Pretty sure the mixer part was there. I will check and let you know.

I found a program called PhotoBrush and have it on trial. Will be buying that later.

I believe you can change the lightness/darkness of the LCD viewing panel of the camera, have a look in the manual. If you can't find it (or I can't) ask a question at Sony Talk  I have just posted my first question there.

Boys voices are lovely at that age, before they break. Great to be in a City with such a fine choir.

Bye,
Penny


----------



## chalky (Oct 8, 2001)

Thankyou Tuppence, recognized you on the site straight away 

I'm so used to TSG it comes as a bit of a shock that other sites are not as well laid out.....not knocking it, very glad it's there... just that TSG is so *'user friendly'* 

Off to Faversham shopping......bye for now

Jan.....


----------



## Tuppence2 (Jun 8, 2003)

Hello Chalky,

Yes, I found it hard to navigate. Page 103 of the manual shows you how to change the LCD brightness and backlight. You do this under Setup.

Have a good shop!

Bye,
Penny


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

Penny and chalky,

Have you looked in the CD's that came with your camera to see if there are help files, videos etc?

My Nikon came with 3 CDs
1st) is a Reference Manual pdf file that is almost 400 pages.

2nd) is the software Drivers, Nikon View 6 software, ArcSoft Sotfware Suite and other software like QT and Directx.

3rd) is a flash video that shows you how to do everything. Done very well too. 

Plus the booklet and other Quick start guide that came with the camera. All in English only so you have to try to find just the English pages to read.


----------



## Tuppence2 (Jun 8, 2003)

Hello hewee,

Thanks for that information. Will look on the CD. Only got the one with the camera. 

I noticed that the sound when the lens first operates can be turned on or off (you said you didn't have any sound with yours).

Have posted a question on the Sony board but have yet to see if I got a useful answer.

Bye,
Penny


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

OK you never know what is in the CD Penny.

My camera has one beep when you turn it on,
You can turn that off also.


----------



## Tuppence2 (Jun 8, 2003)

Hello hewee,

I am trying some macro shots, but they are not very successful. Any tips about that?

See you later,
Have to go to the dentist later, so must get on,
Bye,
Penny


----------



## chalky (Oct 8, 2001)

Morning hewee, Tuppence  screen shot of what's on the CD, only drivers and install for Image Mixer and Image Transfer, theres also a Memory Mix that are just clips of photo frames, that's what they seem to be.......Theres the Install and Drivers for a Handycam and something that says CD Mavica but when I click on that nothing loads......This is a duplicate CD that I picked up in town from the Sony shop, yesterday, the one I had wasn't right... 

I thought with such a good make camera there would have been more......to me it was an expensive camera, especially as I only went shopping to buy a blind to stop the birds flying in the conservatory....three in two days and they panic so much they harm themselves trying to get out...

Found the backlight settings Tuppence, can see now... 
I've been studying the book so all I have to do now is remember what I've read.... 

Won't post with the attachment, just get page cannot be displayed, I'll try again with and without.....

woops wrong one, try again..next post...


----------



## chalky (Oct 8, 2001)

Brains not very well today.... 

Tuppence, been on the site you posted, seems most are disappointed with the software that comes with the camera, no manuals to be accessed even online, they are mostly online help pages for...pretty useless.....Pixela Image Mixer.

Example: VancouverMike	23 Jun 03	VERY VERY Happy with this camera! Very...

Macro feature is disappointing - for a 5.0 MP you'd think it would be a great feature. Don't buy this camera if you want to do a lot of macro shots.
---------------------------
That's all I could find on macro......

Apart from the software...even though it's my first Digital Camera and I don't know much about them... I wouldn't want to change it. I agree that It's an excellent camera, so easy to use 'point and shoot' now that I've read the book... just got to find a PhotoSuite that I'm comfortable with...


----------



## Tuppence2 (Jun 8, 2003)

Hello Chalky,

I didn't expect any extra software, so wasn't disappointed. Didn't know that some cameras come with all those extras - ah well, I am happy with just giving it a go!

I was disappointed with the Sony.talk, too. Won't be going there again!

I am using Photo-Brush to edit and touch up my photos - you can get it on trial. Have a look at it, though I get on very well with ACDSee.

http://www.mediachance.com/pbrush/

Did some zooming this morning - haven't had time yet to look at the photos. Must get something to eat.

Bye,
Penny

http://www.mediachance.com/pbrush/


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

How close are the macro shots Penny.

Read up to find out how close you can get to the object. Set your setting in high to.


----------



## Tuppence2 (Jun 8, 2003)

Hello hewee,

Yes, I must read up about the macro facility. I just go quite close and took a photo. Probably too close to the flower. So I ought to set the camera to the finest setting as well. Thanks for that advice. Will give it a go. Rainy and dull today but I took some photos.

See you,
Bye,
Penny


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

Yes it helps to read Penny. 

Plus take more then one at 4", 6", 8" etc. with and with out the zoom.


----------



## Tuppence2 (Jun 8, 2003)

OK, hewee. Will do. I used the zoom yesterday when out and it was very good.

Looks as though the camera may not be excellent for macro shots, but I tend to do more landscapes, so not to worry!

Bye,
Penny


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

Is your camera a brand new model because at http://www.imaging-resource.com/IMCOMP/COMPS01.HTM it does not list yours so you can't see what types of pictures it takes. It had the P-72 and I am guessing it is the same but your is 5.0 million effective pixels and the P-72 is 3.14 million effective pixels. But they look the same and the Macro on the P-72 looked good but it is not as close as on my model.

Your camera says:
Macro focus range 10 cm

So don't get any closer then that.


----------



## buck52 (Mar 9, 2001)

Howdy Penny

Post a picture or two of your macro efforts...maybe a tripod and don't use the zoom in macro mode...if you want a closer closeup move the camera closer but not inside of the cameras minimum macro length... even with the small sensor on point and shoot type digi cams at the minimum focal length steadiness is of utmost importance

buck


----------



## Tuppence2 (Jun 8, 2003)

Hello Buck,

Thank you very much. I think steadiness is a lot of the problem. I don't have a very steady hand for that sort of thing. Will balance the camera on something as I don't have a tripod, and practise. Will post whatever turns out 

Bye,
Penny.


----------



## Tuppence2 (Jun 8, 2003)

Hello hewee,

Thanks for your input.

Yes, I think the camera is a new model (DSC-P92). I have read a few reviews stating that the macro facility is not very good with this camera.

Am going to try a few shots and post them.

Bye,
Penny


----------



## Tuppence2 (Jun 8, 2003)

Hello again,

I've just noticed that the manual says to use the LCD screen to shoot when using the macro feature, as if you use the finder, the limits of what you see and what you actually get may be different.

Will pop outside and try a shot.

Bye,
Penny


----------



## Tuppence2 (Jun 8, 2003)

Hello,

Well that seems to have worked well. I held the camera at the distance stated in the manual, used macro, auto and 3.1M settings.

These are the setting for macro (when the zoom is set all the way to the W side: 4 inches from the end of the lens & when the zoom is set all the way to the T side 2 & five eighths inches from the end of the lens)

Quite pleased with the results. They have been edited with ACDSee, except one, which was done with PhotoBrush. I just auto adjust the lightness, or enhance in the case of PhotoBursh, and sharpen until I like the finish.


----------



## Tuppence2 (Jun 8, 2003)




----------



## Tuppence2 (Jun 8, 2003)

This one through PhotoBrush, the others through ACDSee, I think I like ACDSee better, don't know what you think!


----------



## Tuppence2 (Jun 8, 2003)




----------



## chalky (Oct 8, 2001)

Hello Tuppence  ACDSee......:up: Looks like your macro shots are worked out....

Is it possible to post more than one jpg in one post....

Have a couple of shots that I think are *quite* good....for me that is...


----------



## chalky (Oct 8, 2001)

Is there any way of attatching a jpg on editing a post.......

hewee... do you know how can I remove the background from the icons on my desktop.....

did a little work on one of the photos and used it as wallpaper....Good old IrfanView....


----------



## Tuppence2 (Jun 8, 2003)

Hello Chalky,

Yes, I was pleased with the results of the flower photo. Don't think you can put more than one attachment in a post - think you have to do another post reply.

I like the mallard wallpaper

Look forward to seeing your photos.

Bye,
Penny.


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

Sorry to here the macro is not so good for your new sony.
I think the one you posted was ok looking. Just play around and see what all it will do.


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by chalky:_
> *Is there any way of attatching a jpg on editing a post.......
> 
> hewee... do you know how can I remove the background from the icons on my desktop.....
> ...


Wow did you take that desktop picture? I love it. 
Turn off the date

There are desktop program that will do away with the box behind the text but can't think of any right now.

Someone will know so hang on.


----------



## chalky (Oct 8, 2001)

hewee....when I open that jpg on my computer it shows all of my desktop items, taskbar, side folder etc....but when I attached it to my post just the photo showed up....Is this because it was a photo I used......I used IrfanView....Options set as wallpaper.....

When I do a screen shot of an open window it captures all of the desktop, icons etc.... yet this didn't  any ideas.. 

Found the date, turned it off....useless me..


----------



## Tuppence2 (Jun 8, 2003)

Hello Chalky

Desktop Architect (which is free) will enable you to remove backgrounds of icons, I think. Look it up and see. Do you want to remove the icons all together, or just make them transparent?

http://www.themedoctor.com/da.shtml

Bye,
Penny 

p.s. see No. 11 in the list - says can make backgrounds transparent


----------



## chalky (Oct 8, 2001)

Hello again Tuppence, thanks downloading it now......

I want to make icons on the desktop transparent, also what I would like to do is change the colours of some folders on the desktop and inside of My Documents........colour red for photos blue for letters etc....

I'm sure I've seen how to do it on these pages, still searching, I expect I'll come across it some time or other.....

Download complete....going to try it out.... no. 11 first.


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

chalky,

See I told ya that someone would help and good Penny came rinning to help ya.


----------



## Tuppence2 (Jun 8, 2003)

Hewee,

Hope the program does what you want, Chalky. Have you done a search on the Site?

Bye,
Penny


----------



## chalky (Oct 8, 2001)

Hey thats great Tuppence..... Keep me occupied for hours...It does dozens of things.... 

Made desktop icons transparent with one click...it's easy and easy to use suits me fine..

Still searching for change folder colours....

hewee..right as usual....


----------



## Tuppence2 (Jun 8, 2003)

Hello Chalky,

Good! You did read the rider about the program having changed hands and the link not leading to the original programmer. 

Best of luck,
Off to bed now, up at 5 a.m.

Bye all,
Penny


----------



## chalky (Oct 8, 2001)

Yes I did ....thankyou... 

night....


----------



## chalky (Oct 8, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Tuppence2:_
> *Hello,
> 
> Well that seems to have worked well. I held the camera at the distance stated in the manual, used macro, auto and 3.1M settings.
> ...


I used your settings Tuppence...looks like you have them worked out well because I took this *macro* shot with them...

this is how it came from the camera....only resized with IrfanView.......Well done Tuppence.....


----------



## Tuppence2 (Jun 8, 2003)

Hello Chalky,

That's lovely - pleased you can get good macro shots, too. I think those reviews were written by people who hadn't tried very hard.

I have an old, extra-large monitor and the honeysuckle looks spectacular on it when viewed from community.webshots - I can see every hair on the stamens - great!

Bye,
Penny


----------



## ron72 (Jan 22, 2006)

I have a Sony Cyber-Shot. When I turn it on I receive an error message: "Memory Stick Error" and "C:13:01". Does anybody have a clue about what this is?


----------

